# Reloading bench



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I am looking for an old table or desk or something to bolt my press to, anybody have anything laying around that they dont want anymore? or any suggestions?


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm, you could be original and make your own, that would be kind of cool.  Otherwise, sorry cant help you out.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I built my own and have it set up the way I like it. I think this is the best way to go. You could also check out Home Depot, Lowes, or Menard's and look at wood working benches. I have a really nice one from Home Depot with wood vises and cabinets with drawers that I use for my gunsmithing bench. Some of these come in a build your own kit that are a good price. Good luck.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

sorry for the late response...

Since "the minister of domestic affairs" didn't want me taking over the whole basement, here is what I did in my workshop.

I bought a Sears 4 drawer workbench and most of my reloading supplies are in it. But instead of bolting the press to the workbench, I made another top that I clamp to the workbench. (This allows me to easily remove the reloading top and have an open work space again)

This second top is the same length (48") but is 24" deep instead of the Sears benche's 20" deep top. This extra 4 inches allow me to bolt the press to the front and the other three sides match up with the Sears top. Then I use C clamps to hold it in place while I reload.

As for the top, I glued/screwed an oak 1x6x24 to a piece of 3/4" plywood that is 2'x4'. I then bolted the press through the oak and plywood.

hope this idea helps


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is my home made bench. If I remember correctly the material came to around $50 and was easy to build.



















Hope this helps.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Longshot,
You have a very clean looking reloading bench.
Regards,
Scruffy

P.S.
I will try remember to take pic's when I'm using mine. Yours will be in the next issue of Better Home & Gardens !!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MossyMO

Ya, I had to clean a few boxes of reloads, bullet boxes, and powder cans off the table so it could be seen. I usually try to clean it up before I use it. I have a tendency to misplace stuff.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have my press bolted to a piece of 2 x 10 about 16 inches long and use two C clamps to secure it. It's out of the way when not neededand I can take it to the camp. buddies house etc.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a few pic's of the bench's I use out in my garage. This one is where I do trimming, deburring, powder dispensing and weighing. - 

This one is where I deprime, full length size and reload. - 

These are multi purpose benches, not just for reloading. When I do reload I clean the other projects off the benches and set them up for just reloading.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2005)

My reloading bench is a coffee table,15"hx24"wx40"long. Made from 2" RHS and the ends are 6"x3" angle iron, just what I had lying around. I couldn't figure out how to put a photo up here but if anyone wants to see it I can send photo.


----------

